# Toro CCR 2400 gts



## Bob Pratt (Jan 10, 2016)

I have had this machine worked on 
a couple of times and does still not stay running after about 10 minutes,
When it gets hot, any suggestions?
Should I just buy a new one?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Bob


If you want a new one this can always be the excuse you're looking for to go and get that shinny new Honda 1332 or Zaugg Bulldogg. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

What parts have they already replaced ?? Running for 10 minutes makes me think it might be ignition. When it dies and you try to restart it have you checked to see if you have spark ??


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Bob. I agree that it could be an ignition coil problem, Or, have you tried loosening the gas cap to eliminate a bad vent in the cap? Will the machine restart immediately after it stops, or do you have to wait awhile?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello bob, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## 1215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Grunt said:


> have you tried loosening the gas cap to eliminate a bad vent in the cap? Will the machine restart immediately after it stops, or do you have to wait awhile?


This. Also depending on what motor/carb you have it could be a float/pin height issue where its not opening enough as the bowl level gets low.


----------



## Cinci5 (Jan 18, 2016)

Sounds like coil or gas cap vent. 
Try opening gas cap right when it stalls and see if it starts. If it does then cap not venting. 
If not then need new coil. 
My best guess.


----------

